# Grinder timer



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

My Son just gave me a grinder timer he's been working on and it works really well, the Italian flag colours on the buttons are a nice touch ? Thank's Mark ?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Looks great

Is it wired into the grinder directly? Or you just plug the grinder into it?


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> Looks great
> 
> Is it wired into the grinder directly? Or you just plug the grinder into it?


Hi jeebsy the grinder just plugs in.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Think the two sockets on the rear give it away jeebs...


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I've made a similar box with an Auber timer - and couldn't see any point in 'wiring it in' to the grinder - when this approach, switching the power at the plug, does the same thing and is much more flexible and easier.

Nice job!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Think the two sockets on the rear give it away jeebs...


It was kind of stating the obvious but haven't seen a timer like this before - would it not stress the motor or anything? Suppose it's not really any different turning the switch on and off but seems a bit crude


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

It's electrically almost identical to any Auber timer mod for a Mazzer - and as you say, the same as the switch itself etc

Less crude, more elegantly simple...

My K6 works very well with one - and the benefit is obviously that it can be used on any grinder that can be switched permanently 'on' - hence highly transportable (between grinders) and flexible and involves zero change to the grinder itself.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

The switch is as crude. The only way you might better protect a motor is to use soft start but it is expensive and probably reduces start torque, which in a grinder is not desirable.


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

What I like is I can now use the hopper to hold some beans rather than weighing beans for single dosing, the timer is adjusted to deliver 'x' amount of ground coffee as a single shot or a double the only negative is I don't use the camera lens hood to blow out any retained coffee grounds but can easily clean out the section from burrs to doser using a small brush.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

MrShades said:


> It's electrically almost identical to any Auber timer mod for a Mazzer - and as you say, the same as the switch itself etc
> 
> Less crude, more elegantly simple...


So much so i'm wondering why it isn't more commonly used


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Is there anywhere you can buy one of these 'off the shelf' or do you have to 'roll your own'?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=6&products_id=298

...or search for my "Auber timed dosing - external box' thread on here if you'd prefer the "home brew" (but using the Auber timer) route.


----------



## Beanaholic (Feb 2, 2015)

I ordered an Auber timer for my SJ on Friday evening - would of been in my hands on Monday morning if the FedEx guy wasn't such a lieing lazy b*#^%rd (forged my signature and pretended it was delivered until he could be bothered to come round day later). Having said that still amazing service from the Auber end.

Anyone got any tips? How often do people check the time versus weight?


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Beanaholic said:


> How often do people check the time versus weight?


Every day


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Beanaholic said:


> Anyone got any tips? How often do people check the time versus weight?


I have the same timer, but built into my SJ.

With new burrs (and I'm doserless) its accurate to about .5g but I still weigh every time. Pop out the basket, dry it, tare it on the scales (and my dosing funnel) grind into it, back on the scales, bring to within +/-.2g of 18g.

I have it set to almost always dose over (so I get between 18.1-18.5 usually) then I spoon off a tiny amount if its over 18.2.


----------

